# Common Issues With Borderlands 2



## -WOLF-

Just a thread for people who may have some issues I've found with Borderlands 2 Steam edition.


*My friends can't connect to me / I can't connect to them!*

Try different hosts, I've found that out of the four of one group, only one person had everyone connect, a different person was unable to connect depending on the host. If no one is successful, check your NAT and firewall settings, make sure to hit 'Allow access' for Windows 7 when it prompts you.

*When I ALT-TAB I can't get back in!*

For some reason this is bugged for some people, don't alt-tab!

*I can't do anything, nothing I press will work!*

Another odd bug that seems to happen at random. Only a game restart will work.

*My DLC content list is stuck on "Enumerating" or tells me that my Premium club is "not downloaded." *

Don't worry - you have the bonuses, it's not something that can be downloaded.

*I can't find the SHIFT key code!*

We can't either - you have the benefits of the membership, so don't worry. Check your e-mail, there seems to be a delay but you'll get a message eventually, though it doesn't contain the code.

*I only have ONE Gold Key!? I didn't pre-order for this!*

Don't worry, you can only use one per lobby. Restart the lobby and you'll find your key again. 

*I already have .Net Framework, I don't need it / Why won't it stop installing every time I play!?
*

You can click 'cancel' on the first run if you have it, but keep in mind there are more than one version of .Net Framework so it's sometimes a good idea to get it. You'll know if you have it if it asks for a 'repair installation'. You must restart your computer after installation if you want it to stop installing every time you run the game.

*Why can't I chose my character?*

You have to be in a lobby but not be the host. 

*I picked up a Skin unlock item, how do I use it / how can I change my character's appearance?*

You need to double-click the item in your inventory to unlock the skin. You can find an appearance changer in Sanctuary at the side of the building with the Gold Chest. It has a hologram outline of a person.

*I don't want my name to be 'Salvador/Zero etc' why isn't it my Steam name?*

Your character name is different when you're in the game, you can change this at character creation OR at any time during the game from the above method. 

*I want to play with my friend, but he hasn't got the game yet, and I don't want to wait just to play with him.*

Don't worry, try to be within 5 levels of each other and you'll be fine. Alternatively, characters can be used in co-op or singleplayer. 

*I missed a day or two, I'm behind in the story! *

if you're a few quests behind your host (the host determines where the story is at) you'll be allowed to do the current quest. 

*I want to make a new character, but all my Badass ranks are in my main*

These skills are the same across all your characters.

*I don't understand how I host a game for my friends. Where is the 'Host Game' option?
*

All you need to do is use Steam overlay to invite a friend or join them yourselves and a lobby will be created automatically. 


Other misc info:

Money and XP are shared evenly no matter where you are on the map.

Ammo is unique to your computer, so you don't need to share - weapons and other items you do, though!

Friendly fire is disabled, but you can't shoot through your friend's character!

There is no fall damage.


----------



## backups

I think most of those issues are steam related it's not really about the game itself. Also had some steam issues when I bought CS GO


----------



## -WOLF-

backups said:


> I think most of those issues are steam related it's not really about the game itself. Also had some steam issues when I bought CS GO


Yeah it's likely but it may be useful to some people. I made it because so many of my Steam friends had the same issues.


----------

